# Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv



## System (7. Januar 2009)

*Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,672173


----------



## Krampfkeks (7. Januar 2009)

papp schuber ich will euch wieder :'(


----------



## UTDARKCTF (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hab noch ein Wing Commander 3 SE in der Runden Filmdose.
Dagegen wirken heutige SE eher langweilig !


----------



## SebastianThoeing (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				UTDARKCTF am 07.01.2009 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch ein Wing Commander 3 SE in der Runden Filmdose.
> Dagegen wirken heutige SE eher langweilig !



Foto machen


----------



## Occulator (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Oh nose! Kaffeefleck auf der Mafia Sammler Edition! Sünde!


----------



## crackajack (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Occulator am 07.01.2009 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh nose! Kaffeefleck auf der Mafia Sammler Edition! Sünde!


Sicher dass das nicht Blut darstellen soll, und eben mit Absicht dort ist?


----------



## Figkregh (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Der legendäre *3.* C&C-Teil (Bild 15)


----------



## ThomasWilke (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				crackajack am 07.01.2009 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Occulator am 07.01.2009 16:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf der Vorderseite ist es blut, auf der Rückseite ein Kaffeefleck


----------



## crackajack (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ThomasWilke am 07.01.2009 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 07.01.2009 16:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Kaffeefleck sieht besser aus.


----------



## Belgium (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Man das waren noch Zeiten, mit dem Pappschubern, da gabs noch fette Handbücher, die nicht nur die Steuerung oder sonst was erklären, also dagegn sind die heutige Handbücher ne Frechheit. Früher hat man sich noch Mühe gemacht, bzw heute bekommt man das höchsten in ner SE Version. Beste Beispiel Microsoft der Train Simulator, kein Handbuch, alles auf CD bzw als PDF.


----------



## V3N4T0R (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Figkregh am 07.01.2009 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Der legendäre *3.* C&C-Teil (Bild 15)



Jo, der einzige der mir mit der Tiberium-Storyline gefällt, dennoch bleibt für mich Alarmstufe Rot 2 (mit Addon) der beste für immer, bin schon gespannt auf die Flames


----------



## rem5thnov (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Bei Mafia ist in Beschreibungstext ein Rechtschreibfehler, auch in der Sammler Edition...nicht schlecht 
Baseball nicht Basball...aber ansonsten ein unsinniger Beitrag...wow spieleverpackungen ohne Inhalt...
nagut es ist schwer von ihnen zu trennen, bei mir liegen auch n paar, Anno 1602 Erweiterung, Commandos-Hinter feindlichen Linien, Commandos-Im Auftrag der Ehre, und Anstoß 3.


----------



## MrBigX (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				rem5thnov am 07.01.2009 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Mafia ist *in* Beschreibungstext ein Rechtschreibfehler...


Ist das jetzt Ironie?


----------



## Mothman (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Heute bin ich irgendwie in Foto-Laune.^^
Habe auch mal ein paar meiner alten Games aus den Schränken geholt.  Ich hoffe, das zersprengt jetzt keine Internetverbindung. Während der Ladezeit könnt ihr euch ja einen Kaffe holen.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theclash1 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Belgium am 07.01.2009 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Man das waren noch Zeiten, mit dem Pappschubern, da gabs noch fette Handbücher, die nicht nur die Steuerung oder sonst was erklären, also dagegn sind die heutige Handbücher ne Frechheit.


Meine ersten Spiele waren zwar für die PlayStation, aber trotz der relativ kleinen Packungen lagen teils dicke Handbücher bei. Zu "Gran Turismo 2" gabs zB ein Strategiebuch mit Fahrtechniken, Infos zu Antriebsarten, Tuningteilen und vielem mehr. 
Und wenn ich bedenke, dass ich für die *SPECIAL Edition* von Driver2 (mit Soundtrack-CD, Schlüsselanhänger und Postkarten)* 90 DM* bezahlt habe und man heute für jeden Schrott in der Standart-Version 50 Euro bezahlt...


----------



## xdave78 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Hmm bei "Legendäre Spieleverpackungen" hätte ich jetzt gedacht das wäre auf die Verpackung an sich bezogen. Find bis auf Mafia die abgebildetet jetzt nicht sooo legendär.


----------



## sandman2003 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

jaja full throttle... und die gone jackals.. hab mir extra die cd geholt von denen und das neuste album.. geile mucke^^

und das spiel sowieso end geil!


----------



## rem5thnov (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MrBigX am 07.01.2009 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> rem5thnov am 07.01.2009 17:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



japs


----------



## Huskyboy (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				xdave78 am 07.01.2009 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm bei "Legendäre Spieleverpackungen" hätte ich jetzt gedacht das wäre auf die Verpackung an sich bezogen. Find bis auf Mafia die abgebildetet jetzt nicht sooo legendär.



dachte ich jetzt auch, ausser Might and MAgic 6 sind alles die 08/15 verpackungen


----------



## ziegenbock (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

baldurs gate auf dvd. das ist doch langweilig. ich habe hier die version mit 5 cd´s rumliegen.


----------



## hTr (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

tiberian sun..
mein herz ist soeben stehen geblieben. ich finde es echt schön, dass ihr diese spiele mit kultstatus immer wieder erwähnt. tiberian sun bin ich gerade wieder mal am spielen und liebe es immer noch. im übrigen habe ich von all den erwähnten spielen hier auch noch die originalpackung im schrank liegen


----------



## blubblah (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

die quake 3 ist die special edition aus metall. daneben normal starcraft und die WC kann man noch schön aufklappen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Puffdady (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

In 10 Jahren poste ich hier meine CE Edition von Gothic 3 und Spellforce 2 =P
MfG Puffy


----------



## Coldharbour (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ziegenbock am 07.01.2009 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> baldurs gate auf dvd. das ist doch langweilig. ich habe hier die version mit 5 cd´s rumliegen.



Homer Simpson Modus  *laaaangweilig* 

Ich hab Doom³ auf Disketten  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunter (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				blubblah am 07.01.2009 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> die quake 3 ist die special edition aus metall.
> <bild>


  

du hast ab sofort meine vollste hochachtung. ich hab nur die normale box.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten vielleicht noch meine übliche collection von NFS 1 bis 5. (teil 1+2 natürlich die SE)  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Als ich das fette Baldur's Gate-Handbuch auf dem Screenshot sah, hab ich mich daran erinnert, dass ich des mal als Mauspad mißbraucht hatte...  

Man war jung und naiv...


----------



## bsekranker (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Da ich nur ein Handy zur Hand habe, beschränke ich mich mal auf meine Lieblingsverpackung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				bsekranker am 07.01.2009 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich nur ein Handy zur Hand habe, beschränke ich mich mal auf meine Lieblingsverpackung:
> 
> [bilder]


Die Memorial Box nen ich auch mein Eigen. *stolz sei*
Die Sammelkarten mit den lustigen Sprüchen hinten drauf...


----------



## Enisra (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

och
die Sammeleredition von Port Royale war auch net
ne Schatzkiste mit Flagge und Flasche noch dabei

muss da mal nachher Bild machen


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

ahjaaaa...Mafia *an alte Zeiten denk*


----------



## Belgium (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Welches Spiel war eigentlich das letzte in der Art der Verpackung  und welches erschien in diesen seelenlosen Verpackungen?


----------



## ice-kraem (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

hier die habe ich auf die schnelle mal gefunden, habe aber noch mehr "alte schachteln"...

http://s11.directupload.net/file/d/1667/lpnhso5p_jpg.htm


----------



## SchweineTigga (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Also ich hätte auch noch einige "alte" Spieleverpackungen...aber leider keine Digicam und mein Handy kann auch keine Fotos machen.

z.B.: Transport Tycoon, CC: Alarmstufe Rot, Sim City 2000, Jagged Alliance 2, u.v.m.


----------



## McDrake (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Hab bissl rumgestöbert.
Nicht ganz einfach. Die Spiele sind noch immer in Umzugskartons.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


UO spielte ich seit Anbeginn. Die ersten CDs hab ich noch. Aber nur noch diese Verpackung.
Die hab ich dann auch für meine jetzige Frau gekauft. Und sie spielt das Teil immer noch.
Würd sagen:
Gut investiert 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier war meine Frau wieder "schuld".
Wollte was, dass man im Coop spielen kann und hatte mich damals für D2 entschieden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein persönlicher Schatz.
Das Spiel mag nicht pperfekt gewesen sein. ich liebte es trotzdem... hatte damals per Zufall auch die richtige Grafikkarte im PC 
Darin enthalten waren auch alle vorhergegangenen Ultimas


----------



## bsekranker (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				McDrake am 07.01.2009 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Battle Chest hab ich auch.


----------



## Huskyboy (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

ich werde jetzt nicht alle schachteln fotografieren.. das sind Hunderte


----------



## McDrake (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Huskyboy am 08.01.2009 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde jetzt nicht alle schachteln fotografieren..


Die Exklusiven kann man doch zeigen.
F1-2000 (noch versiegelt) stell ich jetzt auch ned hier rein


----------



## Huskyboy (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

das sind immer noch viele, na mal sehen, wobei viele sind älter als einige User hier, die von Wolfenstein 3D lass ich aber besser


----------



## TheMadman (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Ultima hab ich auch, das Handbuch zu lesen hat richtig Lust auf das Spiel gemacht. Ich hab noch irgendwo ne Original-Verpackung von C&C2 rumfliegen. Wollte damals die englische Version, hat sich gelohnt


----------



## oceano (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Belgium am 07.01.2009 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Spiel war eigentlich das letzte in der Art der Verpackung  und welches erschien in diesen seelenlosen Verpackungen?



ich bin mittlerweile  heilfroh, dass die das mal umgestellt haben, sonst hätt ich wohl zwischendurch mal anbauen oder mich wohl oder übel von einigen Boxen trennen müssen.


----------



## GorrestFump (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Huskyboy am 08.01.2009 00:52 schrieb:
			
		

> das sind immer noch viele, na mal sehen, wobei viele sind älter als einige User hier, die von Wolfenstein 3D lass ich aber besser



nicht labern, fotografieren...


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Mhmmm, wenn ich im Februar wieder meine Eltern besuche, muss ich mal ein paar hübsche Fotos machen...


----------



## Bonkic (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Spassbremse am 08.01.2009 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Mhmmm, wenn ich im Februar wieder meine Eltern besuche, muss ich mal ein paar hübsche Fotos machen...




für familienfotos gibts doch sicher einen eigenen thread.  :-o


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Bonkic am 08.01.2009 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 08.01.2009 09:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...von meiner PC-Spiele-Sammlung, die bis ins Jahr 1992 zurück datiert...


----------



## Rabowke (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Spassbremse am 08.01.2009 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 08.01.2009 09:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... 1992 nur? Amateur!   

 

Ich könnt mich immer noch steinigen das ich die meisten Spiele(packungen) 'damals' weggeschmissen hab.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Spassbremse am 08.01.2009 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 08.01.2009 09:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ach so, dann sag das doch.   

bis dahin warte ich gespannt auf die zahlreichen einsendungen von user _huskyboy_...


----------



## McDrake (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				GorrestFump am 08.01.2009 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 08.01.2009 00:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darf man die posten?
Vor Jahren wurde bei mir so ein Foto hier geschwärzt, auf dem der Titel drauf war.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				McDrake am 08.01.2009 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 08.01.2009 09:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Besitz ist doch nicht strafbar und 'bewerben' trifft mMn auch nicht zu, weil er ja nicht die Absicht hat das Spiel zu verkaufen.

Wäre jetzt so meine Auffassung zu diesem Thema.


----------



## crackajack (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Rabowke am 08.01.2009 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 08.01.2009 09:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pcgames würde so ein Bild trotzdem wohl kaum unzensiert in die Galerie übernehmen.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				crackajack am 08.01.2009 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 08.01.2009 09:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vermute ich auch.
den vogel schiesst hierbei aber die pcgh(e) ab.

ich zitiere aus den forenregeln:



> Regelverstöße sind:
> 1.) Aufrufe oder Anleitungen zu Straftaten
> (...)
> -Spiele und Filme, es sei denn, dass sie für alle Altersgruppen frei gegeben sind, und Diskussionen über die Inhalte (z.B. Story, Cheats und andere Tricks) von Spielen und Filmen, die nur für Erwachsene oder erst für Jugendliche ab 16 Jahren frei gegeben sind; Diskussionen über rein technische Probleme im Zusammenhang mit Spielen sind erlaubt, solange die betroffenen Spiele nicht in die Liste jugendgefährdender Medien aufgenommen worden sind





edit:
und was das überhaupt unter dem punkt "Aufrufe oder Anleitungen zu Straftaten" zu suchen hat, frage ich mich allerdings auch.
oder ist es -laut pcgh- jetzt schon eine straftat, wenn ich mich hier über die story eines usk 16 spieles unterhalte...


----------



## HanFred (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Bonkic am 08.01.2009 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> oder ist es -laut pcgh- jetzt schon eine straftat, wenn ich mich hier über die story eines usk 16 spieles unterhalte...


"indiziert" heisst auf PCG-news auch manchmal "verboten".
ok, das ist schon etwas lächerlich, ein grund mehr, das PCGH-forum zu vergessen.


----------



## Huskyboy (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

ich mach heute abend mal nen paar, naturgemäß hab ich die jetzt nicht mit, die teile müssen ja nicht gassi oder so


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Habe damals (leider nur) Wing Commander 4 durchgezockt. Und das mit 100% Begeisterung. Nur meine Grafikkarte hatte zu wenig Videospeicher (2 MB), und dadurch fehlten auf einer Mission auf einem Planeten die gesamten Bodentexturen... *lustig*....  Aber ansonsten genial.... Teil 4 hatte ja sogar 7 CDs...


----------



## McDrake (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Bei Wing Commander 3 war doch noch ein Shirt dabei, oder?


----------



## Dumbi (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Hier fehlt ja wohl die Packung des legendärsten Spiels überhaupt     

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Rabowke am 08.01.2009 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnt mich immer noch steinigen das ich die meisten Spiele(packungen) 'damals' weggeschmissen hab.


Ich persönlich bin sehr froh, dass diese riesigen Pappschachteln längst ausgedient haben. Ich meine, was macht man damit? Etweder lagern oder wegwerfen. Leider hab ich keinen Praktikanten, der regelmässig die Staubschicht abkratzen würde, und wenn man nur begrenzt Platz zur Verfügung hat, dann bleibt einem gar nichts anderes übrig als die Teile zu entsorgen. DVD-Hüllen kann man wenigstens schön aufgereiht ins Regal stellen. 

Die meisten meiner Schachteln hab ich irgendwann entsorgt. Es ist zwar schon ein bisschen traurig aber ich bekomm deswegen keine Depressionen. Auf dem Dachboden müssten sich zwischen jeder Menge SNES-Schachteln (die waren wenigstens schön kompakt) und PS-Hüllen (die waren auch kompakt, aber pottenhässlich) noch die Schachteln von Warcraft 2, Tomb Raider 2, Commandos, Frankreich 98 und einigen alten Gold Games befinden. Aber die hab ich irgendwann gefaltet, weil sie zu viel Platz gebraucht haben, sind also auch nicht mehr besonders herzeigbar. 

SSA


----------



## McDrake (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 08.01.2009 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich bin sehr froh, dass diese riesigen Pappschachteln längst ausgedient haben.


Bei "normalen" Editionen brauche ich auch keine Pappschachtel mehr und hab bei Umzug auch viele weggeschmissen.
Bei teuren CE find ichs hingegen ok, wenn man als Mehrwert unter anderem auch eine edlere Verpackung bekommt.


----------



## Schisshase (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Die Wing Commander 3 SE hab ich auch noch.
Ach, das waren noch zeiten.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				McDrake am 08.01.2009 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Wing Commander 3 war doch noch ein Shirt dabei, oder?


Ja, ein weißes T-Shirt mit der Fratze von Mark Hamill.
Ein guter Kumpel rennt öfters mit diesem T-Shirt rum ... allerdings nur zu Hause & wenn er es dann doch mal 'öffentlich' trägt wird er gleich gesteinigt! *hrhr*


----------



## shedao (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Das ist zwar keine bonzige Special Edition oder sowas, aber ich finde Kult hat es trotzdem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann nur meine "RebelAssault" Ausgabe nicht finden


----------



## GeneralPaul (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Vorteil der Schachten : Inhalt. Datenträger plus Handbuch bzw -bücher.

Bei den DVD-Verpackungen: Kopiergeschützter Datenträger der oft nur Rumzickt und sonst nix.

Auszug aus dem Handbuch von Wing Commander 1: Bitte fertigen sie vor der Installation eine Sicherheitskopie an und verwenden sie diese für die Installation. Dazu 1 Handbuch, ein Buch mit Story Risszeichnungen usw.

Und heute?
Sicherheitskopie? Hey wehe du machst das du Schwerverbrecher. Versuch am besten gar nicht das Spiel jemals woanders zu installieren dann schicken wir sofort den Anwalt weil du es Raubkopiert hast (Uns doch egal ob du noch n Notebook hast).
Handbuch? Gedruck? hihii guter Scherz. Handbuch ist auf der DVD. Verlasst halt das Spiel wenn ihr was nachlesen wollt.  Ansonsten druckt euch die 12 Seiten aus (wovon 10 eh nur mit Androhungen für illegale Sicherheitskopien sind).

Stellt euch vor ihr kauft euch einen Modelbausatz mit 700+ Teilen. Die Anleitung dürft ihr aber nur lesen wenn ihr das Zimmer verlasst wo das Modell ist. Praktisch gelle?

Zusammengefasst:
Pappschachtel = Datenträger und gedruckte Handbücher und weiteres = Es lohnt sich es Original zu haben und was noch wichtiger ist, man kann etwas nachschlagen ohne ALT+TAB.

DVD-Hülle: Datenträger only, Handbuch auf Datenträger = äh ja und worin liegt der Unterschied zur "Online"version? 

Ich hoffe das ich heute abend Zeit habe, dann bring ich auch ein paar Bilder hier rein, die zeigen das Pappschachteln dekorativ sein können und warum die Pappschachtelspiele auch mehr Kaufwert und -sinn haben.

Zum Thema Kopierschutz: Ich hatte mit mal Silent Hunter 3 bei Videobuster ausgeliehen, 2 Tage später dann gekauft, da es mir sehr (heute noch) viel Spaß macht. Bei der Installation wurde ich stuzig.... hä, den Key auf der CD kennste doch... wo war der Zettel?... JUP der gleiche KEY wie bei der ausgeliehenen Version. Soviel dazu... Toller Schutz 

Bis denne
GeneralPaul


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Rabowke am 08.01.2009 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> .
> .... 1992 nur? Amateur!
> 
> 
> ...



Hasi, davor hatte ich eine AMIGA...dazu gibt's auch noch ein paar Dutzend Schachteln... 
 



Spoiler



und ganz davor noch einen C64...da hatte ich aber kein einziges Original für...*rotwerd*


----------



## Oelf (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

da fehlt definitiv incubation
diese geil geprägte packung war damals das coolste was ich gesehen habe

oder schleichfahrt, mit diesem ausschnitt, war auch ne wucht.

heute gibts ja nur noch die großartigen plastikhüllen, juchhu


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Die CE von Mafia hab ich auch noch hier stehen. Auch so Games wie "Indy Car Racing", "Doom" und "GTA" mit AddOn... *g*


----------



## burningbyte (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Urban Runner in der Limited Edition mit Sonnenbrille 

http://img3.myimg.de/urban19bcae.jpg
http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=08.013YCRxJ7FuUWlAHf.jpg


----------



## trippleyyy (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Oelf am 08.01.2009 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> da fehlt definitiv incubation
> diese geil geprägte packung war damals das coolste was ich gesehen habe
> 
> oder schleichfahrt, mit diesem ausschnitt, war auch ne wucht.
> ...




/sign


----------



## Theclash1 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Belgium am 07.01.2009 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Spiel war eigentlich das letzte in der Art der Verpackung  und welches erschien in diesen seelenlosen Verpackungen?



Es gibt auch heutzutage noch gute Verpackungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und die Steel-Case-Edition hat nichtmal mehr gekostet als die Standart-Version


----------



## anjuna80 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Bei mir steht noch immer die original deutsche Verpackung samt kompletten Inhalt von *Ultima 7* vorne im Regal. 
So werde ich immer an meine beste Spielerfahrung (damals war Britannia ein riesiger neuer Spielplatz für mich) erinnert


----------



## ferrari2k (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Theclash1 am 08.01.2009 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Steel-Case-Edition hat nichtmal mehr gekostet als die Standart-Version


STANDARDDDDDDDD HERRGOTT NOCHMAL!
MIT DDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Theclash1 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Meine Güte! Da lese ich mir meine Posts immer fünf Mal durch bevor sie einsende, vertippe mich *ein* Mal und dann...  Wenn ich beginnen würde, mich über jeden Schreibfehler zu beschweren...?!     

Zum Thema: Darf man auch Verpackungen von Konsolenspielen posten, oder bleibt das auf den PC beschränkt?


----------



## Cornholio04 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Schöne bildchen, wartet bis ich Zuhause bin, dann gibts schöne Bildchen von mir.


----------



## Mothman (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Theclash1 am 08.01.2009 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema: Darf man auch Verpackungen von Konsolenspielen posten, oder bleibt das auf den PC beschränkt?


Ne, da werden dir dann die Hände abgehackt.


----------



## Bereriel (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Die Europackungen sind doch um einiges schönes als die blöden DVD Packungen!


----------



## Mothman (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Man, wenn man einmal damit anfängt. Man muss isch richtig zurückhalten, nicht an seine alten Kisten zu gehen. Das geht euch bestimmt auch so.^^

Hier ist besonders geil ,was leider nicht richtig zu sehen ist, dass auf der Packung ein schickes Foto von Petra (damals noch Maueröder) klebt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwar kein Spiel, aber dennoch "zeigenswert" ist mein original verpackter Soundblaster 2.0.
Ich weiß noch genau, dass ich damals mein Sparschwein geplündert habe (so ein richtiges Sparschwein) und mit einhundert 1 DM -Stücke bezahlt habe.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, jetzt höre ich auch auf.  Mein Zimmer ist schon staubig genug.


----------



## cosmo76 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Tja, ich bin auch einer von denen, die ihre alten Games einfach entsorgt haben. Platzmangel
sei Dank. Aber wenn ich die Bilder hier sehe, weine ich schon ein bisschen, ein paar hätte
ich schon aufheben sollen. Final Fantasy 8 z.B. geht bei Ebay immer noch gebraucht zwischen
60-100 Euro weg. Hoffe jemand postet noch echte Knaller wie, "Ultima 1" oder so


----------



## baummonster (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Uh Earth 2140. Das war nen knaller. Und zusammen mit den beiden Addons gerade mal so teuer wie das C&C Basisspiel damals. Und man konnte die geile Hintergrund Musik dank CDA einfach auf der Anlage hören


----------



## Bianco81 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Bin zu faul um alle "Sammlerstücke" rauszusuchen, drum könnt ihr mal meine Sammlung begutachten. Stecken 12 Jahre "arbeit" drin. (Leider sieht man trotzdem nicht alle Spiele)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_edit bumi:
links gefixt... das war ja ein graus!  _

Edit² Danke jetzt kann man sich die Bilder nicht mehr größer anschauen und es fehlen 2 Fotos. 

crackedit: Bilder nun wieder klickbar  
Hab aber keine Ahnung warum die beiden letzten nicht als thumbnail angezeigt werden

Edit³ Ok dann hau die 2 Bilder so rein, wenn sie nicht wollen. xD


----------



## AmigaInvader (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Ganz nett! Auch ich habe einige Oldschool Perlen ))
Nicht vergessen, es gab auch nal eine Amiga Games Zeitschrift! 
http://www.kultboy.com/Amiga-Games-Zeitschrift/3/

Meine Schätze u.a. 

Erste Fifa Version - AMIGA 
http://hol.abime.net/524/boxscan

Monkey Island II - Mit Drehscheibe und Aufkleber!
http://hol.abime.net/1860/boxscan

HistoryLine
http://hol.abime.net/716/boxscan

Desert Strike
http://hol.abime.net/332

Jurassik Park
http://hol.abime.net/828/boxscan

Sim City 2000
http://hol.abime.net/1929/boxscan

DragonStone (CoreDesign)
http://hol.abime.net/420/boxscan

GunShip 2000
http://hol.abime.net/2811/boxscan

u.v.m.   ......


----------



## ferrari2k (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Theclash1 am 08.01.2009 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Güte! Da lese ich mir meine Posts immer fünf Mal durch bevor sie einsende, vertippe mich *ein* Mal und dann...  Wenn ich beginnen würde, mich über jeden Schreibfehler zu beschweren...?!
> 
> Zum Thema: Darf man auch Verpackungen von Konsolenspielen posten, oder bleibt das auf den PC beschränkt?


Sorry, aber ich habs schon sooo oft gesehen, es nervt einfach und mir ist der Kragen geplatzt. Generell ist ein Tippfehler ja auch nicht so schlimm, aber das wird soo oft falschgeschrieben, und jedesmal sticht es im Auge...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				AmigaInvader am 08.01.2009 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz nett! Auch ich habe einige Oldschool Perlen ))
> Nicht vergessen, es gab auch nal eine Amiga Games Zeitschrift!
> http://www.kultboy.com/Amiga-Games-Zeitschrift/3/


Die 6/94 war meine erste Ausgabe!  
Boah, was würde ich darum geben in so einem Exemplar noch mal stöbern zu können...


----------



## Bonkic (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Theclash1 am 08.01.2009 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema: Darf man auch Verpackungen von Konsolenspielen posten, oder bleibt das auf den PC beschränkt?




natürlich "darfst" du das.
was denkst du denn?


----------



## bumi (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Meine Bilder von PC-Spielen hab ich mal an Thomas gesandt, in der Hoffnung dass sie in der Galerie veröffentlicht werden. Wie wärs jedoch vorab schonmal mit dem hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bianco81 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Hab doch nochn paar Schachteln rausgekramt. Flugsimulations fans werden beim ersten Bild sicher ins sabbern anfangen.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaibastuck (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: - PC Games: LegBildergalerie endäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Die Älteren unter Euch werden es noch wissen, es gab da einst eine legendäre Rennspielserie auf dem PC von Geoff Grammont:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Jüngeren: diese schwarzen Dinger sind Disketten.


----------



## Atropa (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: - PC Games: LegBildergalerie endäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Der grösste Teil meiner alten Games lagert im Keller, aber hier sind mal zwei meiner best erhaltesten Schätzchen, Verpackung als auch die Datenträger sind völlig unversehrt und könnten als neuwertig durchgehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				shedao am 08.01.2009 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist zwar keine bonzige Special Edition oder sowas, aber ich finde Kult hat es trotzdem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es eigentlich noch die Bestseller Games oder eine aehnliche Zeitung? Die hab ich hier auch noch massig liegen. Vollversionen zum fairen Preis 

Noch ein uebergroszer Karton 
Privateer 2 Special Edition inklusive des Vorgaengers und einem Aufnaeher von ~1996.
Gerade erst bemerkt, dass man dort als Hauptfigur Clive Owen spielt :-o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Freut mich, dass es ein paar von mir in die Galerie geschafft haben 

Mal sehen, was ich am Wochenende noch rauskramen kann 
Das Simon T-Shirt hab ich leider nicht mehr  - war damals aber eines meiner Lieblingsshirts ^^


----------



## Psychonautic (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Bianco81 am 08.01.2009 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zu faul um alle "Sammlerstücke" rauszusuchen, drum könnt ihr mal meine Sammlung begutachten. Stecken 12 Jahre "arbeit" drin. (Leider sieht man trotzdem nicht alle Spiele)



Ok, das ist eine nette Sammlung! Da ist jedes einzelne Spiel das ich besitze dabei.
Wie alt bist du, wenn ich fragen darf? Vor 12 Jahren gab´s ja einige deiner Spiele schon sehr lange.
Am schönsten fand ich immer die Packungen von Ultima 7 und 8. Sehr künstlerisch ohne viel störende Logos etc. Das Ghost in the shell Poster hängt bei mir übrigens auch rum.

Ich war ja so schlau und habe alle meine Packungen irgendwann mal wegen Platzmangel zerschnitten. Jetzt liegen nur noch die Deckblätter in einem Karton - da kommt beim betrachten nicht mehr so viel Freude auf, wie erhofft...


----------



## olstyle (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				The_Linux_Pinguin am 08.01.2009 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich noch die Bestseller Games oder eine aehnliche Zeitung? Die hab ich hier auch noch massig liegen. Vollversionen zum fairen Preis


*hust* CBS *hust*

Die paar Pappboxen die ich hier habe gehören leider zu der Sorte "zurecht ausgestorben".
Egal ob z.B. Railroad Tycoon II, Grim Fandango oder Die Siedler II:Gold Edition: alle eint die gähnende Leere welche sich neben dem Handbuch, welches auch nicht größer ist als das was man in einer DVD-Schachtel bekommt, und der/den CD(s) ausbreitet wenn sie nicht gerade von Plastik oder noch mehr Pappe verdeckt wird.


----------



## DrProof (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Ich finde die Spielsammlung schon gut... Ich hab leider bereits vor 2 Jahren knapp 200 Euroboxen weggeschmissen... nur die wirklichen Klassiker behalten (Knapp 50 Boxen). Die Verpackungen nahmen einen gesamten Kellerraum bei mir ein...


----------



## Sheggo (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Ich finde es auch schade, dass man "nur " noch hässliche Verpackungen kaufen kann  
Selbst wenn man mehr Geld für ne Premium Version ausgibt, sind mittlerweile riesige Jugendschutz- und 20 Publisher/Partner -Aufkleber drauf. Nervt übelst. Gescheite Anleitungen gibts auch kaum noch   (wenn man an manche Romane und Kartenmaterial von früher denkt^^)

Mein Vorschlag zum Jugendschutzlogo wäre: Anstatt direkt auf die Verpackung statt dessen auf die Verpackungsfolie zu drucken!! Jeder siehts so und man hat nachm Auspacken wieder was hübsches zum Sammeln! @PCG setzt das mal bitte durch


----------



## McDrake (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Bianco81 am 08.01.2009 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab doch nochn paar Schachteln rausgekramt.


Ganz ehrlich:
Was Du da rumstehen hast ist wirklich eine tolle Sammlung.
In meinen Augen hast auch Du zum "Erwachsen werden" der Gameindustrie beigetragen und solltest die nächsten 10 Jahre Games gratis bekommen.

Ich bin leider (ok, so ist das Leben) schon einige male umgezogen und jedes mal fielen einige Verpackungen dem Entsorgungsmonster zum Opfer. Ausserdem hätt ich gar keinen plat mehr dafür... meine Frau muss ja auch noch irgendwo leben


----------



## Schufft (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

bianco81, wenn du jedes deiner Spiele auch nur eine Stunde angespielt hast, hast du dein halbes Leben mit Games verbracht...


----------



## Huskyboy (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				McDrake am 09.01.2009 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Bianco81 am 08.01.2009 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



allerdings, das dürften sogar ein paar mehr pappschachteln sein als ich habe, 

zähl mal


----------



## McDrake (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Huskyboy am 09.01.2009 01:38 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 09.01.2009 00:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also mit Pappsschschteln meinst Du die Spiele, nicht die Frauen, oder?


----------



## HPWiener (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Hi

Da ich auch einige alte und neue Spiele besitze, möchte ich diese euch nicht vorenthalten:

Ich beginne zuerst mit einem Generationenfoto von einem Rollenspiel, dass längst schon Kult ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier auf dem Foto ist zu sehen Fallout 1, Fallout Apokalypse (Fallout 1+2); Fallout Radioactive(Fallout 1+2+Tactics) und natürlich Fallout 3 Collectors Edition mit Lösungsbuch.

Das Nächste Spiel ist auch schon längst Kult und wartet schon seit 10 Jahren auf einem Nachfolger.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jagged Alliance ist so wie seine erster Teil, eines der besten Taktikspiele.  Auf dem Foto ist auch noch Jagged Alliance 2.5 noch zu sehen.( Leider etwas mageres Addon mit einem gutem Editor).

Und noch ein Kultspiel aus dem Jahre 1998. Commandos



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem Foto sind noch Commados 1.5 und der würdige Nachfolger Commandos 2. Commados 3 hat noch eine sehr schöne Verpackung ist aber mehr auf Action und wenig auf Taktik. Der schwächste Teil der Serie.

Diese Spiele hat schon fast jeder gespielt und sind längst Kult



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem Foto ist das Bestseller Games Heft mit Indiana Jones 3+4 und Rebel Assault  und Indiana Jones 5 mit orginaler Verpackung.

Flying Fortress 2 war eines der letzten Microprose Spiele die herauskammen. Danach ging das Unternehmen baden. (Falls es nicht stimmt bitte mich korrigieren)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Spiel hat eine dreifache Tastaturbelegung und ist Simulation pur. Jede Position im Flugzeug lässt sich steuern. Sogar 4 Jäger der Luftwaffe und 4 Jäger der Allierten kann man fliegen.Ohne Refernezkarte und Handbuch geht nichts. Als es 2001herauskam, war das Spiel ein richtiger Hardwarefresser. 

Hidden and Dangerous - Serie kennt sicher jeder. Mehr Shooter als Taktikspiel, aber hat trotzdem seinen Reiz. Vorrallem das Steuern der Fahrzeuge macht Spaß. (Vom Mini-U-Boot bis zum Panzer). In meinen Augen auch Kult.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem Foto sind der erste Teil, Gold Edition und der 2 Teil mit dem Addon.

Panzer General 4 Barbarossa war der letzte Teil der Kultserie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der Erstauflage des Spiels gab es Panzer General 1 dazu. Danach kam nie wieder so ein gutes rundenbasierendes Strategiespiel heraus.

Wieder ein Teil von einem Kultspiel. Monkey Island 3. Wahrscheinlich eines der besten und witzigsten Adventures. Nur die Vorgänger, Manic Mansion 1+2 und Sam und Max können es toppen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem Foto kann man den Preis noch erkennen. Sind keine DM sondern Schilling. Das 50 % Pickerl bringe ich leider nicht mehr runter, sonst würde ich das Cover beschädigen.

Leider nicht Vollständig die Sammlung, die Siedler - Serie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siedler2 Gold Edition, Siedler 3 + Addon1, Siedler 4 und Siedler 5 Gold Edition. Nicht auf dem Bild Siedler 4 Gold Edition. Siedler 1 fehlt mir noch in meiner Sammlung.

X-Com Apokalypse ist der letzte Teil der Taktik-Reihe. Im 3.Teil kann man zwischen Runden und Echtzeitstrategie wechseln. X-Com 1 ist natürlich der beste Teil der Reihe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist zwar die Bugetversion, aber man sieht dass damals auch diese Versionen mit einem fetten Handbuch und einem Begleitheft ausgestattet waren. Was leider heute nicht mehr der Fall ist.

Bevor Echtzeitstrategiespiele populär würden, gab es noch das Rundenstrategiespiel MAX.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sackte damals bei fast allen Magazinen die Höchstpunktezahl ein. Ein Klassiker schlechthin.

Diese Game von Sierra ist der Klassiker unter den Erotikgames. Flotte Sprüche und gute Jazzmusik bescherten dem Spiel recht schnell einen Kultstatus. Leider ist auch Teil 7 der letzte Teil der Erfolgsserie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei dem Spiel war noch eine Sniefkarte dabei(nicht auf dem Foto). Neben liegt das Lösungsbuch für alle 7 Teile. Geschrieben wurde es von dem Urgestein Carsten Borgmeier.
(Ältere Spieler dürften ihn noch kennen). Teil 1,2,3,5, 6 sind nicht auf dem Bild, weil ich sie nicht finden konnte.

Hier noch ein Spiel von Sierra. Space Quest Roger Wilco. Leider habe ich nur Teil 6, aber soweit ich weiß ist auch dies der letzte Teil der Serie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier die Mutter aller Survival-Horror-Spiele.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Resident Evil ist schlechthin Kult. Leider ist es nur die Budget Version, aber diese ist identisch mit der Erstveröffentlichung auf PC.

Hier noch eine Reihe: GTA. Wobei der letzte Teil ein Hardwarefresser ist und viele Fans enttäuscht hat, wegen der Zusatzprogramme. Schade, und auf PC gab es nicht einmal eine Collectors Edition.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem Bild ist nur Teil 2, San Andreas und Teil 4. Teil1 besitze ich nur als Downloadversion und Teil 3 und Vice City habe ich erst vor kurzem die Uncut-Fassungen nachbestellt.

Diese Dame hier kennt glaube ich jeder. Weiter Worte sind hier nicht mehr nötig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem Bild ist nur der Teil1 als Budgetversion, Teil3+4+7+8. Teil 2 konnte ich nicht finden , Teil 5 ist bei den Tomb Raider der Film dabei . Teil 6 besitze ich nicht und Teil9 wird erst geliefert.

Hier noch ein altes Spiel aus dem Jahre 2000.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwar nicht Kult, hat aber bei den Ego-Shooter-Spielen neue Maßstäbe gesetzt. Steuerbare Fahrzeuge und Modifizierbare Waffen.

Zwar kein Kultspiel, aber ein muss für Rundenstrategen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Spiel ist sauschwer und man hat nur begrenzt Munition. Die richtige Taktik zählt.

Hier noch ein gutes Adventures, dass auch schon Kult ist. Leider nur die Budgetversion.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der 2. Teil war leider auch der letzte Teil der noch nach alter Schule entwickelt wurde. Die Nachfolger sind nicht schlecht, aber die Steuerung ist total vermurkst. Teil 1 konnte ich leider nicht finden.

Diese Spiel ist auch kein Kult, aber ein Geheimtip für Hardcore - Wirtschaftsspieler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit diesem Spiel began auch die Zeit der PDF-Anleitungen auf CD.   

Hier eine Sammelbox die Star Wars Fanherzen höher schlagen lässt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwar wieder eine Budgetversion, aber diese Spiele sind im Handel sehr schwer oder sehr teuer zu kriegen.

Hier ein etwas neuere Serie, die jeder kennt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem Foto ist  das Art of Gothic, Gothic 3 Collectors Edition, Gothic 2 Limited Collectors Edition und Gothic1. Wobei Gothic 3 erst mit den Fanpatches spielbar wurde und leider ein teil seines Charme verloren hat. Total verbugt ist Gothic 3 Götterdämmerung, deshalb nicht auf dem Foto.

Diese Serie ist in kurzer Zeit Kult geworden. Der 3.Teil lässt noch auf sich warten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr schön finde ich den Schuber von Max Payne 2, den gab es nur als Erstveröffentlichung.

Und zum Schluss noch ein altes Spiel aus der Zeit des C64. Oft Kopiert nie erreicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oil Imperium ist das Kultspiel für Wirtschaftsspieler.

Viel Spaß beim Schauen

MFG HPW


----------



## McDrake (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				HPWiener am 09.01.2009 01:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß beim Schauen
> 
> MFG HPW


Auch hier ist ein fettes *RESPEKT* angebracht!

Indy möcht ich auch gerne wieder haben. Eigentlich die ganze Lucasarts-Adventure-Box.
Bei Oil Imperium hab ich am liebsten die Brände selber gelöscht als den Söldner anzuheuern.


----------



## Huskyboy (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				McDrake am 09.01.2009 01:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 09.01.2009 01:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frauen? ist das nen DOS oder nen Windows programm?  

ich dödel hab natürlich meine Digicam verliehen, also muss mal die videokamera herhalten, das Handy ist dank blitzreflexion unbrauchbar, und ja ich würde nach draussen gehen, aber erstmal ist es feucht und dunkel das nutzt nix


----------



## HPWiener (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Bianco81 am 08.01.2009 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zu faul um alle "Sammlerstücke" rauszusuchen, drum könnt ihr mal meine Sammlung begutachten. Stecken 12 Jahre "arbeit" drin. (Leider sieht man trotzdem nicht alle Spiele)
> 
> [bilder]



Von mir ein* fettes *Respekt, ich hab leider nicht so viele Spiele. Meine Zahl beträgt ca. 600 Spiele. Das liegt wohl daran, dass ich auch noch DVDs(1140) und Comics sammle und diese Zahl ist weit höher als die von meinen Spielen. 

Also viel Spaß beim Sammeln   
MFG HPW

crackedit: auch wenn seine Sammlung beeindruckt, Bilder muss man nicht quoten


----------



## Huskyboy (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

ich war auch mal in der ecke "Spiele die keiner kennt" oder "keiner kennen will"   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt hätte ich fast Cadaver vergessen, das Jetsons teil ist auch lustig, Hitech Premier Software war damals zu geizig neue Schachteln Herzustellen, es wurden einfach die noch vorhandenen Amigaverpackungen genommen und "PC Version" draufgeklebt, neugierig wie ich bin hab ich drunter geguckt..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und eines meiner lieblingsadventures hab ich auch vergessen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




da Rabowke meinte es wär ok




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn doch nicht nehm ich die wieder raus

und da wer mit seinem Soundblaster angeben wollte   , 400 DM!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



entschuldigt bitte die schlechte qualität der bilder


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Huskyboy am 09.01.2009 02:56 schrieb:
			
		

> entschuldigt bitte die schlechte qualität der bilder


Gibt doch nen schönen Old-School-Look!


----------



## Cornholio04 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Herr Wilke ich hab Ihnen nen Packen Bildchen geschickt, Gestern schon. Ich hoffe es kommt hier noch ein Update!


----------



## CoDii84 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Das is ne Menge bei Hendrixe ^^
Die sind aber paar doppelt, oder in unterschiedlichen Sprachversionen.

Ich hab längst nich so viel, aber mal sehen ich schick bestimmt auch meine Sammlung mal ein^^.


----------



## Mothman (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Also ehrlich: Bei einigen von euch möchte ich niemals entstauben müssen.   
Was muss das für ein Akt sein, die Regale auszuräumen, wenn man es denn mal muss...

Freaks ihr ...


----------



## Bianco81 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				McDrake am 09.01.2009 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Bianco81 am 08.01.2009 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, aber das mit den 10 Jahren wär wohl zu schön.   



			
				Psychonautic am 08.01.2009 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, das ist eine nette Sammlung! Da ist jedes einzelne Spiel das ich besitze dabei.
> Wie alt bist du, wenn ich fragen darf? Vor 12 Jahren gab´s ja einige deiner Spiele schon sehr lange.


27, erkennt man aber eh an meinem Usernamen.   



			
				Schufft am 09.01.2009 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> bianco81, wenn du jedes deiner Spiele auch nur eine Stunde angespielt hast, hast du dein halbes Leben mit Games verbracht...



Da könntest du recht haben, momentan sind es knapp über 1700 Games.   



			
				HPWiener am 09.01.2009 02:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir ein* fettes *Respekt...



Dankeschön. 


So, auf die Gefahr hinaus, das ich von den reinen Pc Spielern hier geschlagen werde geh ich gleich in Deckung, nachdem ich das Bild gepostet hab.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gomorra10 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Ich habe auch noch paar Gefunden, müsste sonst meine 3 Umzugskartons mal sortieren :

<a href="http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/stifmaster90/?action=view&current=CIMG0103.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/stifmaster90/CIMG0103.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/stifmaster90/?action=view&current=CIMG0104.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/stifmaster90/CIMG0104.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/stifmaster90/?action=view&current=CIMG0111.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/stifmaster90/CIMG0111.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/stifmaster90/?action=view&current=CIMG0115.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/stifmaster90/CIMG0115.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/stifmaster90/?action=view&current=CIMG0116.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/stifmaster90/CIMG0116.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/stifmaster90/?action=view&current=CIMG0117.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/stifmaster90/CIMG0117.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/stifmaster90/?action=view&current=CIMG0118.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/stifmaster90/CIMG0118.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/stifmaster90/?action=view&current=CIMG0119.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y85/stifmaster90/CIMG0119.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Alex (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Dann mal ein paar wirklich rare Dinger:

Die legendäre Diablo 2 Collector's Edition:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die superseltene Wing Commander Kilrathi Saga:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ebenfalls superselten und schön - die Neverwinter Nights Collector's Edition:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 250,- Euro teure Collector's Edition vom "Herrn der Ringe Online":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selten und vielgesucht - die Id Anthology:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine schwerste - Rainbow Six Collector's Edition




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schick geformte, seltene US Eidos-Trapezboxen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch in Deutschland gabs mal richtig gute Sonderauflagen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einer meiner Lieblinge - Die Civ 3 US Special Edition:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sollte jedes Star Wars Spiel verpackt sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in Kanada gibts Auflagen von Spielen, die sind auf 3.000 Stück limitiert (ich hab auch noch die Versionen von Ghost Recon und Rainbow Six, die identisch aussehen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder z.B. mal was richtig Altes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es geht auch noch älter und seltener:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum Schluss noch ein kleiner Blick auf ca. 1/4 der Gesamtsammlung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wer will kann auch noch Bilder der anderen 3021 Sammlerstücke sehen...


----------



## HPWiener (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Alex am 09.01.2009 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mal ein paar wirklich rare Dinger:



Hi 
Kannst du bitte auch großere Fotos schicken, die hier sind ziemlich klein und man kann gar nichts erkenne.

Beachtliche Sammlung für einen der Weltweit sammelt. Ich sammle nur im Englischen, Deutschen, Österreichischen und gelegentlich im Schweizer, USA - Bereich.(wegen Zoll). Bei über 3000 ist mir die Luft wegeblieben. So viel hab ich nicht einmal bei meiner DVD-Sammlung.(1140)

Weiterso und viel Spaß beim Sammeln   

MFG HPW


----------



## crackajack (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				HPWiener am 09.01.2009 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Kannst du bitte auch großere Fotos schicken, die hier sind ziemlich klein und man kann gar nichts erkenne.


einfach bei den Thumbnails rechtsklicken, "Grafik anzeigen" wählen und hinten das ".th" rausnehmen.

Könnte es zwar, hab aber keinen Bock das zu editieren.


----------



## HPWiener (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				McDrake am 09.01.2009 02:05 schrieb:
			
		

> HPWiener am 09.01.2009 01:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke   

Zwar ist das hier nur ein kleiner Teil meiner Sammlung und nichts besonderes. Es gibt im Forum Leute die eine viel größere Sammlung haben als ich, aber auch Leute die eine nicht so große Sammlung haben, oder nur ein altes Spiel besitzen und es im Forum hier zeigen. Die haben, finde ich auch ein* fettes *Respekt verdient.   

MFG HPW


----------



## Alex (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				HPWiener am 09.01.2009 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Alex am 09.01.2009 16:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du findest die größeren Bilder eigentlich alle in der Online-Games-Datenbank. Da sind bereits ein Teil meiner Fotos drin.

http://www.ogdb.de


----------



## AKW-VIP3R (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Leute, nachdem ich Wing Commander gesehen hatte sind mir die Tränen gekommen. Ich vermisse einen Nachfolger, von mir aus auch ein Remake mit neuer Grafik.


----------



## Huskyboy (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

so selten ist die Kilrathi saga garnicht, das problem ist, da hocken die ganzen sammler drauf daher sind die so selten zu kaufen   

ich hab ja eher die anart spiele zu sammeln die kein mensch kennt


----------



## Alex (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Huskyboy am 09.01.2009 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> so selten ist die Kilrathi saga garnicht, das problem ist, da hocken die ganzen sammler drauf daher sind die so selten zu kaufen
> 
> ich hab ja eher die anart spiele zu sammeln die kein mensch kennt



ich kenn nur die Zahl 20.000 Stück weltweit - daher durchaus selten..


----------



## McDrake (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Jetzt hab ich auch noch das Shirt von WC3 gefundenn.
Bissl ausgetragen das Teil :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HPWiener (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Alex am 09.01.2009 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> HPWiener am 09.01.2009 16:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, die Seite kannte ich noch nicht.
Jetzt kann ich gezielt nach Games suchen.

MFG HPW


----------



## Huskyboy (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Alex am 09.01.2009 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 09.01.2009 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



250 wär selten .. Uncle Henrys Playhouse


----------



## Alex (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Huskyboy am 09.01.2009 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Alex am 09.01.2009 21:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja - ich hab die drei Games einzeln als Erstausgaben... die sind imho wesentlich "sammelträchtiger", v.a. wegen der exklusiven 7th Guest Erstauflage (noch mit 200,- DM Preissticker!)

Ich glaub ausserdem, dass es die Compilation weitaus öfter gibt, nur verkauft wurde es wohl nicht....


----------



## Huskyboy (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Alex am 09.01.2009 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 09.01.2009 23:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die wurden alle mit sicherheit vernichtet

Sammelträchtiger ja, spielerisch wertvoll nein

wie schrieb man in der PCGames "7th guest könnte ein neuer weg der unterhaltung werden" oder so


----------



## pirx (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Was ist das eine DVD von *Blade Runner* in der Bildergalerie? 

Meine legendäre Spielverpackung sieht nämlich wesentlich anders aus und beinhaltet 4 CD-ROMs...

_Edit:_ Mist kann das gar nicht mehr installieren mit 64 Bit BS  
_Edit2:_ Ok, keine DVD, trotzdem bin ich irgendwie verwirrt..


----------



## HPWiener (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Hi 

Ich hab mir heute noch die Arbeit angetan und nach einigen Klassikern und Kultspielen gesucht und bin dabei noch fündig geworden.
Zusätzlich habe ich im Forum gelesen, dass einige meinen, dass es jetzt keine schönen Spielverpackungen mehr gibt, wie früher. Deshalb hab ich auch einige Spielverpackungen herausgesucht, die in den letzten 6 Jahren verkauft wurden und mit den alten Verpackungen mithalten können.

Zuerst Klassiker und ältere Games:

Army Men, ein Klassiker aus dem Jahre 1997. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem Foto fehlt die Schachtel und das Poster.

Incubation, ist auch ein Spieleklassiker aus dem Jahre 1998. Leider nur die Budgetversion. Wer die Erstveröffentlichung hat, soll doch bitte so lieb sein und ein Foto ins Netz stellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In meinen Augen auch Kult. Es ist das erste Game , das Rundestrategie mit 3D - Grafik kompinierte.

Noch ein altes Spiel. Amerika Civil War



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider konnte ich auch hier die Schachtel nicht finden und es ist die Budgetversion. Kein schlechtes Spiel. Es kompinierte Wirtschaft, Taktik  und Echtzeit mit einander und das noch vor Sid Meiers Gettysburgh.

Und noch ein Klassiker der Flugsimulation des ersten Weltkriegs. Nur Red Baron ist noch besser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider wieder die Budgetversion und die Schachtel fehlt auf dem Foto.

Und hier noch meine bescheidene Sammlung von Bestseller Games - Spielen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sind so einige Klassiker zu sehen. Die Hefte habe ich auf der schnelle nicht gefunden.
Darauf zu sehen ist Day of the Tentacle, Monkey Island 1, Sam und Max Hit on Road, Larry 6, Erben der Erde, Schatten des Imperiums 3, Commanche 1, Alone in the Dark 3, Das Amt, Earth 2140 (letztes Bestseller Games Heft), Armored Fist 1, Cyberia, Earthworm Jim 1+2.

Der nächste Klasskier ist vor allem für Star Trek- Fans (Trekkies)  interressant.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für das Spiel besitze ich leider keine Hülle. Es stammt aus einer Star Trek-Games-Sammelbox. Mein Freund hatte nur noch dieses Game und verkaufte es mir damals um 50 Schilling. Aber für mich eine wahre Perle.

Diese Kultfigur kennt glaube ich auch jeder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider nur Budgetauflagen, aber trotzdem ist das Game vom Spielprinzip einzigartig.

Und hier ist mein erster (erfolgreicher)Commandos- Klon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei diesem Spiel brauche ich nichts mehr zu sagen. 

Und hier ist mein zweiter (wenig erfolgreicher)Commandos -Klon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwar ist das Game nicht schlecht, aber sehr schwer und hat eine steile Lernkurve. Für Trekkies trotzdem ein muss.

Hier Spiel über einen Filmklassiker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Spiel ist nicht schlecht und man spielt drei der Helden und deren Vorgeschichte. Natürlich zum Schluß die Große Flucht(legendär Steve McQueens Motorradflücht). Vor allem der Vorspann des Games wurde mit Spielgrafik 1:1 nachgemacht. Nur für Filmfans.

Und hier noch so ein Ausbrecherspiel über dem Zweiten Weltkrieg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch kein schlechtes Spiel. Aber die Synchronisation ist leider sehr schlecht.

Eines der letzten guten Panzersimulationen aus dem Jahre 1998.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier Simulation pur mit Tastaturbelegungen bis zum geht nicht mehr.

Die Revolution der Adventures - Genres:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gabriel Knight 3 war das erste Adventure das komplett in 3D ist und mit einer guten durchdachten Maussteuerung steuern ließ. Leider ist das Game einzigartig und dann galt das Adventures-Genres für kürze Zeit tot. Leider auch hier Budgetversion ohne Comicheft. Zwar kamen zwischen den beiden Spielen auch Adventures heraus, die aber von der Story, von der Steuerung oder an anderen Sachen probleme hatten.

Die Wiedergeburt des Adventures-Genre:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit diesem Game würde dem Genre wieder neues Leben eingehaucht. Danach kamen auch wieder die guten Adventures heraus. z.B: Black Mirror, Moment of Silence, Still Life, Ankh. Jack Keane usw.

Und hier noch ein Game, das aus dem Jahre 1998 ist und fast keiner kennt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Original War ist ein Aufbau und Rollenspiel mit begrenzten Resourcen. Damals der Zeit weit vorraus und ging in der breiten Masse unter.

Das hier dürften auch nur die wenigsten kennen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eine Filmumsetzung als Game:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider hat das Spiel eine eigene Story und hat mit dem Film nicht viel gemein. Aber trotzdem ein sehr gutes Game in der Quake 3 Arena - Grafik. Schon ziemlich Kult.

Das nächste Spiel ist auch Kult. Obwohl Trioka damals pleite ging und die Fans mit einem verbuggtem Game in Regen stehen ließ. Was tut nicht alles die Gamecommunity.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Deutsche Version ist leider im Intro geschnitten, der Rest des Games ist uncut. Ansonsten ein muss für alle Rollenspieler.

Diese Games sind Kult und dürfen hier nicht fehlen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für Fans und Rollenspieler ein muss. Wer diese Games nicht gespielt hat, ist selber Schuld. Bur Mass Effect ist noch besser.

Hier noch ein Diabloklon, das schwere Bugs hat und nicht zu Ende gespielt werden konnte. Zudem ist das Game leider unfertig. Schade, denn es fängt am Anfang richtig gut an und die Spielwelt ist rießig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu guter Schluss die ungeliebte Black Isle Compilation - Box:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur DVDs und CDs und weit und breit keine Beschreibung oder Karten, sondern nur auf CD in PDF-Form.

Genug von den alten Games, jetzt zu den schönen Spielepackungen der letzten 6 Jahre.

Die Witcher Collectors Edition mit der Enhanced Edition



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zusammen haben die Packungen ein rießengroßes Aufgebot von Extras. Vorallem das Art-Book macht einiges her. Wer auf Gothtic-Musik steht wird hier bestens versorgt und natürlich die Making-of-DVD. Eines der besten Rollenspiele der letzten Jahre.

Sacred 2 Collectors Edition macht mit Sacred Erstveröffentlichung + Addon macht auch einiges her.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier Musik - CDs, Making-of, Art-Book usw.

Die nicht befriedigende Collectors Edition von Bioshock.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider nur 3 Musiktracks auf einer CD und ein langweiliges Making-of(da ist sogar noch Uwe Boll noch unterhaltsamer). Dafür macht die Figur einiges wett. Ich finde beste Figut die jemals in einer Collectors Edition enthalten. Wer meint es gibt eine bessere soll ein Foto schicken.

Hier ein Beispiel für zwei Boxen mit sehr gutem Inhalt und verbuggtem Spiel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde Stalker ist mehr Shooter als ein Rollenspiel und wird seinem Hype nicht gerecht. Wer die Collectors Edition hat, wird trotzdem seine Freude haben.

Und noch eine Collectors Edition mit gutem Inhalt und mit einem mittelmäßigen Spiel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch diese Spiel wird seinen Hype nicht gerecht.

Dieses Spiel gehört zu einer Kultserie. Nach mehr als 10 Jahren fährt man mit dem U-Boot wieder auf amerikanischer Seite.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wahrscheinlich der beste Teil der Serie. Leider nicht die Limitierte Collectors Edition.

Und auch dieses gehört zu einer Kultserie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr schöne Box mit Art-Book

Diese Collectors Edition sollte auch nicht vergessen werden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei dieser Box gab es Beilage ein Headset, ein Bruchstück der Berliner Mauer, ein Making-of und einen Dokufilm. Alles verpackt in einer schönen Box. Eines der besten Multiplayerspiele für Taktispieler.

Sie hassten es, sie liebten es, Crysis 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Fassung von Crysis sieht sehr hübsch aus und hebt sich jedenfalls von der normalen Verkaufsfassung ab. 

Alone in the Dark 5 ist das Spiel mit der schlechtesten Steuerung, dass mir je untergekommen ist. Dafür ist die Collectors Edition um so hübscher und ist mit einer Making-of, Soundtrack und einem Art-Book gesegnet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wäre sicher ein gutes Game ohne diesen Murks.

Brother in Arms 3 leider der schlechteste Teil der Serie, aber dennoch ein gutes Spiel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schöne Box mit Figur, Extras und einem Comic

Ankh 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier lebt die alte tradition des Adventures fort. Die Ultimate  Edition ist auf 5000 limitiert. Kult, das Coderad.

DSA Drakengsang darf auch nciht fehlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor allem die Drachenhautoptik des Buches wirkt sehr Edel und die Karte in Lederoptik schaut auch super aus. Mitdabei Zertifikat (10.000),Soundtrack, Höhrbuch und Zinnfigur.

Hund und Hase



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hebt sich von den Standartboxen ab. So sind die meisten der neuen Adventures verpackt.

Noche ein bekanntes Adventure mit einer Box



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Perry Rhodan und seine Box



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für Fans ein muss.

Die Box von dem Game 13, hebt sich auch ganz von den Amarays ab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Game The Fall hatte auch eine Box mit Prägedruck und einem dickem Handbuch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Poster fehlt auf diesem BIld. Speil mit guter Story und schlechtem Kampfsystem. Ansonstens eines der besten Rollenspiele der letzten 10 Jahre.

Wieder ein Adventure in einer schönen Umverpackung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das wars erst einmal und viel spaß wieder beim Schauen.


----------



## McDrake (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Was ist bei Vampires geschnitten?
Ich glaub, da ist der Film-Schnitt einfach ungeschickt gewählt.
Meinst du die Kopfab-Szene?

// ah, grad gesehen, dass da tatsächlich was fehlt.


----------



## pirx (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Nochmals mein *Blade Runner*, konnte nicht mehr editieren:

http://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2811080453be9.jpg

http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2811080507nn3.jpg

Evtl. einfach Unterschiede zwischen DV und EV?


----------



## deus-ex-machina111 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				pirx am 10.01.2009 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmals mein *Blade Runner*, konnte nicht mehr editieren:
> 
> http://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2811080453be9.jpg
> 
> ...



???

Weißt du damals waren Spiele in Pappschachteln verpackt und darin befand sich dann die eigentliche CD-Case. Auf dem Bild ist die Pappschachtel von Blade Runner abgebildet (es ist keine DVD-Box) und DARIN befindet sich wahrscheinlich das was du hast, auch wenn ich die Bilder nicht sehen konnte weils net angezeigt wird.

@ HPWiener:

Gabriel Knight 3 Revolution des Adventure-Genres??? Erstes Adventure komplett in 3D???
Danach nix mehr bis Runaway??? 

OK, du hast echt gar keine Ahnung von Adventures! 

Auch weiß ich nicht warum sich Trekkies besonders für Star Wars interessieren sollten, aber macht nix!


----------



## bumi (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				deus-ex-machina111 am 10.01.2009 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch weiß ich nicht warum sich Trekkies besonders für Star Wars interessieren sollten, aber macht nix!


Er hat kein Star Wars Spiel aufgelistet - aber macht nix!

 


Ein paar Kleinode aus meiner eigenen Sammlung, die älteren Exemplare stehen alle zuhaus bei Papa. Sollte ich mal vorbeischneien, werd ich auch da ein paar Fotos schiessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier noch die komplette Sammlung im Überblick:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deus-ex-machina111 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				bumi am 10.01.2009 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> deus-ex-machina111 am 10.01.2009 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Games sind Kult und dürfen hier nicht fehlen:
http://img57.imageshack.u...
Für Trekkies und Rollenspieler ein muss. Wer diese Games nicht gespielt hat, ist selber Schuld. Bur Mass Effect ist noch besser.


----------



## DocBob666 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Hallo Community,

habe gerade mal in meinen Spielen gekramt und mein aller erstes PC-Spiel
ausgebuddelt.

THEIR FINEST HOUR

http://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7812rc6.jpg

Hatte sogar noch einen Kaufbeleg von Karstadt 99,- DM am 22.10.1990.

Lang ist es her.   

Schöne Grüße und ein schönes Winterwochenende wünsche ich
allen.


----------



## HPWiener (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				deus-ex-machina111 am 10.01.2009 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 10.01.2009 16:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi 
Ich hatte meine Post noch nicht fertig und hab beim Vorschauen versehentlich auf eintragen gedrückt.
Den Fehler mit Trekkie bei Star Wars habe ich auch schon ausgebessert.

MFG HPW


----------



## HPWiener (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				DocBob666 am 10.01.2009 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community,
> 
> habe gerade mal in meinen Spielen gekramt und mein aller erstes PC-Spiel
> ausgebuddelt.
> ...



Das Game hatte ich auch auf dem C64 gezockt. Das ist Spitze.
MFG HPW


----------



## HPWiener (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				deus-ex-machina111 am 10.01.2009 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> pirx am 10.01.2009 10:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi
Das mit Trekkies bei Star Wars ist schon ausgebessert. Ich hatte noch meine Post noch in der Bearbeitung.

Bei den Adventures sagte ich nicht, dass sie Ausgestorben sind, aber das zwischen den beiden Games, gab es lange kein gutes Adventures mehr. Zwar wurden einige Adventures Produziert, konnten aber Teilweise mit Vorstellungen der Fans nicht mithalten. Gabriel Knight 3 (1999) war damals wegweisend für die Adventures und würde in einigen Artikel bei PcGames und anderen Magazinen genannt. Nachdem Lucas Arts mit der neuen Steuerung Grim Fandango herausbrachte(ein Jahr vorher), gingen die alten Point and Click Adventures danach, fast unter.  Mit Runaway kam wieder Bewegung in diesem Genre. 

Du kannst es sonst in einigen andere Foren nachlesen, oder ein paar alten PcGames Hefte hervorkrammen, da wurde das Thema zwischen 2000 - 2002 einige male durchgekaut.

Wenn du meinst du kennst einige Adventures die in diese Zeit produziert wurden und die du gut findest, wieso schickst du keine Bilder.

Du hast nur den halben Text herausgeschnitten :
Gabriel Knight 3 war das erste Adventure das komplett in 3D (Hintergründe und Figuren in 3D, keine feste Kamerasteuerung und alles in Echtzeit))ist und mit einer guten durchdachten Maussteuerung steuern ließ. (Maussteuerung wie bei einem Rollenspiel)

Das allererste 3D-Adventure auf dem PC ist natürlich Normality.(1996) Steuerung aber wie ein 3D-Shooter.

MFG HPW


----------



## HPWiener (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				pirx am 10.01.2009 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmals mein *Blade Runner*, konnte nicht mehr editieren:
> 
> http://img353.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2811080453be9.jpg
> 
> ...



Das ist das Klappkreuz, das in der Spieleverpackung enthalten ist. Wahrscheinlich hast du es von jemanden abgekauft, der nur noch die Klappkreuz besaß, aber nicht mehr die Schachtel. 

Hier ein Foto der Verpackung, Klappkreuz, Werbematerial und Handbuch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG HPW


----------



## Huskyboy (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

also mein Blade Runner hat die selbe ausstattung wie deines, allerdings sind die CDs nicht in einem kreuz sondern in einem dieser dicken 4er CD Dosen

mit Cover und so, halt original so gekauft


----------



## deus-ex-machina111 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				HPWiener am 11.01.2009 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> deus-ex-machina111 am 10.01.2009 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja das erste 3D-Adventure in Echtzeit und mit Point & Click-Steuerung war doch Blade Runner. OK, die Figuren waren mit Voxeln dargestellt aber trotzdem, für mich war dieses Adventure revolutionärer! 

Was gute Adventures vor Runaway angeht, würde ich z.B. Myst 3, auch wenn das jetzt nicht die klassische Point & Click-Steuerung hat, oder eben Syberia nennen. Runaway war halt massentauglicher und hat deswegen die Adventures wieder beliebter gemacht, das stimmt schon!


----------



## kristheb (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



> Zitat: (Original von Alex am 09.01.2009 16:07)
> und wer will kann auch noch Bilder der anderen 3021 Sammlerstücke sehen..



du machst nicht zufällig führungen oder .)


----------



## HPWiener (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				kristheb am 11.01.2009 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> > Zitat: (Original von Alex am 09.01.2009 16:07)
> > und wer will kann auch noch Bilder der anderen 3021 Sammlerstücke sehen..
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, wäre nicht schlecht und von den besten Stücken bitte eine Nahaufnahme.


----------



## Puffer (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Hier auch mal ne ganz kleine Auswahl:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huskyboy (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Great Courts ist übrigens ein Tennisspiel, und hat nicht viel mit seiner packung zu tun


----------



## Bonkic (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Huskyboy am 12.01.2009 03:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Great Courts ist übrigens ein Tennisspiel, und hat nicht viel mit seiner packung zu tun




hä?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Bonkic am 12.01.2009 08:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 12.01.2009 03:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du das Bild anschaust ohne es zu vergrößern schauts aus wie ein Atompilz! (mit etwas Fantasie...)


----------



## Huskyboy (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 12.01.2009 08:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 12.01.2009 08:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah jemand hats erkannt, das ist mir damals 1992 schon aufgefallen, hab beim kaufen nicht genau hingeguckt und hatte dann zuhause nen tennisspiel


----------



## Bonkic (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Huskyboy am 12.01.2009 09:02 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 12.01.2009 08:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pardon, aber willst du mich verarschen?  :-o


----------



## Huskyboy (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

ich hab früher immer so spiele gekauft

heutzutage geht das nicht mehr weil beinah alle packungen potthässlich sind


----------



## cosmo76 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Huskyboy am 12.01.2009 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab früher immer so spiele gekauft
> 
> heutzutage geht das nicht mehr weil beinah alle packungen potthässlich sind




Im Gegensatz zu früher   
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=metro-crosshl50.jpg

Coolstes Cover überhaupt:
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=huxley-pig3h11.jpg


----------



## Huskyboy (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

die hatten wenigstens style


----------



## SirWinston (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Das sind die persönlichen Favoriten meiner Sammlung. Zumindest die aktuell greifbaren. Für ältere müsste ich Kisten auf dem Dachboden öffnen. Das will ich jetzt nicht wirklich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/1572/pict0001gl3.jpg


----------



## Huskyboy (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				SirWinston am 12.01.2009 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind die persönlichen Favoriten meiner Sammlung. Zumindest die aktuell greifbaren. Für ältere müsste ich Kisten auf dem Dachboden öffnen. Das will ich jetzt nicht wirklich



spiele gehören ins regal und in die vitriene, aber doch nicht auf den kalten zugigen dachboden


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Huskyboy am 12.01.2009 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> SirWinston am 12.01.2009 11:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die gesellschaft der socken gleicht das wieder aus


----------



## SirWinston (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Ist zwar ein wenig offtopic, aber der wirkliche Schatz meiner Sammlung ist dies:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://s10.directupload.net/file/d/1672/2rn45zvg_jpg.htm


----------



## Huskyboy (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

ist das etwa die wo nachher die ASM rauswurde?


----------



## GorrestFump (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Puffer am 11.01.2009 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier auch mal ne ganz kleine Auswahl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, Gunship 2000 von Microprose - das waren noch Spiele (vor allem aber tonnenschwere Handbücher  )

Edit:

Weil ich grad eine Zeitschrift von 1985 hier gesehen habe:
Wie wär's denn mit nem Artikel mit Fotos von und über "Legendäre Ausgaben von Spielezeitschriften" ?


----------



## PunkFan15 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

schön das Arcanum aus der versenkung geholt wurde, meiner meinung nach kommt es richtig nah an Diablo heran....


----------



## Bonkic (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Huskyboy am 12.01.2009 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ist das etwa die wo nachher die ASM rauswurde?




nein.
die _powerplay_ war anfangs beilage der happy computec und später dann eigenständiger ableger.


----------



## Huskyboy (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Bonkic am 12.01.2009 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 12.01.2009 12:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oder halt die

hab mir damals sowas nie gekauft, erst die 10/92 der PCGames


----------



## Mothman (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Hab doch noch mal 3 Fotos gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich die meisten Spiele aus der "Disketten-Ära" garnicht mehr besitze.


----------



## Knusperbear (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Ach ja, Baldurs Gate, Arcanum, Monkey Island....  Das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## cinis (12. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hab da auch noch was 

http://www.danielabaumann.de/misc/siedler.JPG

Und hierzu gibt es leider keine Box mehr, aber sie sah ungefähr so aus wie die Anleitung im ersten Bild:

http://www.danielabaumann.de/misc/heimdall2_2.JPG
http://www.danielabaumann.de/misc/heimdall2_1.JPG


----------



## Mindflayer (12. Januar 2009)

Also zu dem, zurecht als beeindruckend titulierten, Spielregal lässt sich einfach nur eins sagen: WOW!
Jetzt hätte ich aber eine Frage an den Besitzer dieser Spielesammlung. Das Problem ist nur das ich ihn irgendwie nicht finden kann. In der Community ist nirgendwo ein Hendrixe zu finden. Oder war das nur das Pseudonym unter dem das Bild eingesendet wurde?


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Mothman am 12.01.2009 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich die meisten Spiele aus der "Disketten-Ära" garnicht mehr besitze.



Wer noch Disketten hat, der sollte sie auf jeden Fall mal auf CD Rom oder DVD sichern. Ich hab das z.B. damals leider nicht gemacht und so funktionieren manche Diskettenspiele schon gar nicht mehr


----------



## Huskyboy (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Shadow_Man am 12.01.2009 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 12.01.2009 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lustigerweise ist das bei mir umgekehrt, die 5 1/4" Disketten von damals funktionieren noch, die 3 1/2 auch noch, die CD-R wo ich die sicherung vor ziemlich genau 10 Jahren drauf gebrannt hatte eben dieser spiele macht schon massiv probleme , die hab ich letzte tage erstmal auf DVD umkopiert


----------



## Cornholio04 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Was macht denn AoE 3 da drin? Den ersten Teil hätte ich als Legendär angesehen, aber der dritte Teil... naja. 
Aber danke für das Aufnehmen meines geliebten GTAs.


----------



## derdragan (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Cornholio04 am 13.01.2009 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht denn AoE 3 da drin? Den ersten Teil hätte ich als Legendär angesehen, aber der dritte Teil... naja.
> Aber danke für das Aufnehmen meines geliebten GTAs.



Hmmm du hast recht so alt ist das noch nicht ... 

aber es war das erste Spiel, was in der CE Version der Hammer war.... und echt mal viel neues bot ... also ein Richtig fettes Artbook ... und das für 59,99 Euro 

Ach ja ich habe mal nachgesehen... die meisten Spiele haben zwischen 60 und 80ig DM gekostet ... also BILLIGER als HEUTE ... 

100 DM und mehren waren meist die Ausnahme ... GTA 1 habe ich damals für  70 DM erstanden ... Das/Mein Bild mit GTA 1 / GTA London und GTA 2 (Die besten Spiele der Serie) 
haben es leider nicht in die Gallerie Geschafft.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				derdragan am 13.01.2009 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja ich habe mal nachgesehen... die meisten Spiele haben zwischen 60 und 80ig DM gekostet ... also BILLIGER als HEUTE ...
> 
> 100 DM und mehren waren meist die Ausnahme ... GTA 1 habe ich damals für  70 DM erstanden ...



anfang der 90iger kosteten pc- spiele regelmässig -und teilweise weit- über 100 dm....also TEURER als HEUTE...


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Bonkic am 13.01.2009 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> derdragan am 13.01.2009 10:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab' noch eine Schachtel von Railroad Tycoon rumfliegen, auf der ein "DM 129" Aufkleber prangt. Nee, Spiele sind *eigentlich* billiger geworden über die Jahre, wobei mir seit ca. 2 Jahren wieder ein Anstieg der Preise auffällt.

Allerdings kaufe ich eh mittlerweile meistens Budget-Versionen, oder bestelle Neuerscheinungen im Vereinigten Königreich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Spassbremse am 13.01.2009 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 13.01.2009 10:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei man aber heute auch zu Special Editionen für 60-70 Euro greifen muss, wenn man den gleichen Umfang haben will, besonders was Verpackung und Zusätze betrifft.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Shadow_Man am 13.01.2009 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei man aber heute auch zu Special Editionen für 60-70 Euro greifen muss, wenn man den gleichen Umfang haben will, besonders was Verpackung und Zusätze betrifft.



Neeeee...

guckst Du:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Empire-Tota..._3?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1231840903&sr=8-3

Zum Vergleich:

http://www.amazon.de/Empire-Special..._2?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1231840951&sr=8-2


----------



## Huskyboy (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

es kam auch anfang der 90er schon immer drauf an wo man spiele kaufte, es gab durchaus läden wo die wirklich einfach den EVK draufgeklebt haben, hat man etwas geguckt musste man diese apothekenpreise aber nicht zahlen, die spiele lagen ja dann bei denen auch jahrelang rum, der Kaufhof hier hat letztens scheinbar hinter dem aufzug oder so noch spiele gefunden und die dann in die gitterbox geworfen, für 1€ da waren noch spiele auf 5 1/4" Diskette bei

die stehen jetzt alle hier   

da stehen teilweise auch noch die alten preise drauf, unter anderem für Monkey Island 1, wo dann 109 DM drauf stehen, ich habs damals für 80 DM gekauft

im Versandhandel kamen spiele dann sowieso so gut wie nie über 100 DM, AUSSER! es war nen CD-Rom Titel, die konnte man ja nicht kopieren, die waren ne lange zeit so teuer bis die brenner bezahlbar wurden, CD Titel waren damals im laden auch teurer, da haben die softwarefirmen richtig drauf geschlagen und das obwohl CD Pressen schon damals garnicht mehr teurer war als 2 Disketten..

da gabs dann genug fälle wo das Spiel auf CD und Disketten erschien, zwischen beiden versionen war keinerlei unterschied, nur der preis

Elite 2 Frontier Diskettenversion kostet da 79 DM
Elite 2 Frontier CD Version kostete hingegen gleich mal 99 DM

der unterschied war das die CD version 4 sprachen hatte, was dann immerhin gigantische 2 MB waren, vorteil war nur das die installation schneller lief und die fälle gabs zu anfang oft, erweiterte CD versionen waren eher selten, gab auch gegenbeispiele DoTT und Sam and Max als CD version waren nicht teurer..

im Durchschnitt sind Computerspiele allerdings nur unwesentlich teurer geworden, was passiert ist das die ausstattung immer geringer wurde, und mittlerweile steigen zusätzlich die preise, auch im Einkauf, ist nicht so das händler sich das geld in die tasche stecken


----------



## Bonkic (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Huskyboy am 13.01.2009 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> da stehen teilweise auch noch die alten preise drauf, unter anderem für Monkey Island 1, wo dann 109 DM drauf stehen, ich habs damals für 80 DM gekauft
> 
> im Versandhandel kamen spiele dann sowieso so gut wie nie über 100 DM, AUSSER! es war nen CD-Rom Titel, die konnte man ja nicht kopieren, die waren ne lange zeit so teuer bis die brenner bezahlbar wurden, CD Titel waren damals im laden auch teurer, da haben die softwarefirmen richtig drauf geschlagen und das obwohl CD Pressen schon damals garnicht mehr teurer war als 2 Disketten..



tut mir leid, aber das ist blanker unsinn. 
und dass du die pc- version von mi1 irgendwo in deutschland bei erscheinen für 80 dm bekommen hast, halte ich auch für ein gerücht.


----------



## Huskyboy (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Bonkic am 13.01.2009 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 13.01.2009 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt, waren 89 DM, sorry, war schon zu spät zum korrigieren, da hattest du schon gepostet, ich glaub mein teuerstes waren wirklich 109 DM, war glaub ich 7th guest, zum glück hab ich das nicht beim erscheinen gekauft, da stand dann 200 DM dran...

der rest war im bereich 69 DM bis 99 DM, wobei zur brennerlosenzeit sehr oft eher die 99 aufgerufen wurde .. so 96/97 an wurds dann wieder günstiger


----------



## Alex (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Huskyboy am 13.01.2009 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> es kam auch anfang der 90er schon immer drauf an wo man spiele kaufte, es gab durchaus läden wo die wirklich einfach den EVK draufgeklebt haben, hat man etwas geguckt musste man diese apothekenpreise aber nicht zahlen, die spiele lagen ja dann bei denen auch jahrelang rum, der Kaufhof hier hat letztens scheinbar hinter dem aufzug oder so noch spiele gefunden und die dann in die gitterbox geworfen, für 1€ da waren noch spiele auf 5 1/4" Diskette bei
> 
> die stehen jetzt alle hier
> 
> ...



die Preise, die Ihr hier diskutiert gehen schon eher Richtung der 1993er 94er Jahrgänge. Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er (z.B. Railroad Tycoon, Civilization, F-19 Stealth Fighter) galten folgende empfohlene Verkaufspreise:

119,- DM für Spiele komplett Englisch
129,- DM für Spiele mit deutscher Anleitung
139,- DM für komplett lokalisierte Spiele

(Quelle: Microprose Deutschland)

Als dann die ersten CD-Versionen rauskamen, waren empfohlene Verkaufspreise für CD-Spiele teils bei 169,- DM. Ich hab sogar noch die Erstausgabe von Quantum Gate da, mit dem 199,- DM Preissticker drauf und die Erstausgabe von The 7th Guest im Buch.. 189,- DM.

Zugegebenermaßen: das waren die Preise bei Kaufhof, Hertie, Quelle oder auch Mediamarkt und Promarkt.

Versand war teils erheblich billiger (zwischen 80,- und 100,- DM i.d.R.), allerdings müssen die Jungspunde unter Euch bedenken, dass es damals noch keine Online-Shops gab. Man suchte sich seinen Anbieter (bekannt waren damals z.B. Wial oder Joysoft) in den guten alten ASM's oder Powerplays und bestellte per Postkarte oder per Telefon. Inkl. Nachnahme und Versandkosten kam man da auch immer auf knapp 100,- DM

Also insgesamt sind Spiele durchaus billiger geworden, v.a. weil die Preise z.T. schon nach nur einem Quartal auf 30,- oder weniger Euro gesenkt werden. Früher war ein 2 Jahre altes Spiel für 50,- DM ein Schnäppchen... außer man hat sich irgendwelche Billig-Budgetauflagen gekauft... und die waren damals noch schlechter als das Budget-Zeugs heute.. Ich denke mit Grausen an die Kixx oder Softprice Reihen...


----------



## Mothman (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

Ja, mein teuerstes PC-Spiel (abgesehen von MMORPGS der "Neuzeit", wo ja laufende KOsten entstehen) war "Sim Life". Die Packung hatte ich hier auch reingestellt.
Das hatte 1992 - also mit Erscheinen - 139 DM gekostet bei Karstadt (krass, ich weiß sogar noch, wo ich mir das geholt habe^^).
Wenn man bedenkt, dass ich das Spiel dann erst Jahre später auf einem neuen Rechner zum Laufen gebracht habe, war das ein ganz schön teurer Spaß...   
Aber die Diskussion hatten wir hier auch schon zig Mal...aber man kann ja nicht müde werden es zu betonen:
Früher waren die Spiele teurer und man konnte genauso wenig sicher sein, dass die liefen.


----------



## Huskyboy (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

nur musste man z.b. bei A-Train oder Microprose spielen auch schuhe mit stahlkappen anziehen beim öffnen, was einem da alles entgegen kam, Ringworld hatte mal eben nen 350 seiten paperback, + Datenträger + Handbuch..

aber wer spiele im kaufhaus gekauft hat war doch auch selbst schuld, es gab auch damals schon computerläden wo die spiele im normalbereich waren, und nicht beim EVK

Quantum Gate war so teuer?  ich meine ich hab dafür 119 DM bezahlt (CD-Spiel!!), muss ich nachgucken, sicher das du nicht Journeyman Projekt meinst? Also 7th Guest war wirklich so teuer da stand echt 200 DM dran und was bekam man dafür ne renderorgie, irgendwelche kaum lösbaren rätsel und quasi 0 spiel, hat was von spore, viel ankündung und viel heisse luft


----------



## Mothman (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Huskyboy am 13.01.2009 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wer spiele im kaufhaus gekauft hat war doch auch selbst schuld, es gab auch damals schon computerläden wo die spiele im normalbereich waren, und nicht beim EVK


1992 war ich 12 Jahre alt und da war man noch nicht so ein Computerfreak, wie die 12-jährigen von heute. Denkt doch mal bitte daran, dass dort das Ganze mit den PC-Spielen doch erst richtig angefangen hat im kommerziellen Bereich. Da gab es - selbst in Berlin - nicht an jeder Ecke einen Computerladen, der mit Sonderangeboten gelockt hat...
Wir hatten hier zu der Zeit jedenfalls nur den "Robby Rob Shop" (oder so ähnlich) und der war mindestens genauso teuer. Und wie ja schon von Alex beschrieben:  Damals gab es keine Online-Shops. Da musste man die Dinger mit Kärtchen bestellen und das ging meistens nicht als 12-Jähriger. Und wenn man dann Eltern hatte, die Computerspielen kritisch gegenüber standen, dann blieb eben nur ein Kaufhaus oder Raubkopien übrig. Damals hat man sich eh nicht so häufig ein Spiel leisten können und auch gar nicht wollen.


----------



## Huskyboy (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

ich kenn die zeit, und ich häte sie gerne zurück

apropos, hab hier gerade ne werbeanzeige vom Thomas Pfister Spieleversand aus der 5/93

also das teuerste was ich gefunden hab war Mantis mit 102 DM, die aktuellen da waren:

X-Wing 84 DM 
Dogfight 90 DM
Buzz Aldrin 84 DM
Might and magic 4 78 DM
Strike Commander 87 DM

dazu kämen 7 DM versandkosten also wenn man 1 bestellt halt + 7 DM galt auch für mehrer

warum gerade die? die hab ich bestellt, die sind mitm punkt markiert   Kaufhäuser waren eben auch damals schon teuer

James Bond A Quantum Trost kostet übrigens als Xbox 360 und PS3 version 140 DM, als PC Version immerhin noch 110 DM umgerechnet..


----------



## Alex (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Huskyboy am 13.01.2009 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> nur musste man z.b. bei A-Train oder Microprose spielen auch schuhe mit stahlkappen anziehen beim öffnen, was einem da alles entgegen kam, Ringworld hatte mal eben nen 350 seiten paperback, + Datenträger + Handbuch..
> 
> aber wer spiele im kaufhaus gekauft hat war doch auch selbst schuld, es gab auch damals schon computerläden wo die spiele im normalbereich waren, und nicht beim EVK
> 
> Quantum Gate war so teuer?  ich meine ich hab dafür 119 DM bezahlt (CD-Spiel!!), muss ich nachgucken, sicher das du nicht Journeyman Projekt meinst? Also 7th Guest war wirklich so teuer da stand echt 200 DM dran und was bekam man dafür ne renderorgie, irgendwelche kaum lösbaren rätsel und quasi 0 spiel, hat was von spore, viel ankündung und viel heisse luft



es ist sicher Quantum Gate 

Hab das Zeug damals in meiner Kollegstufenzeit/Studium nicht gekauft - dafür war mir das Geld zu Schade, aber für 1 oder 2 Euro bei Ebay kann man dann ja zugreifen 

Schick mir Doch per PM mal Dein Email, dann lass ich Dir bei Gelegenheit ein Bild davon zukommen. Du scheinst ja ein Weggefährte im Geiste zu sein (d.H. langjähriger Sammler...)

btw ... ich hab noch ca. 150 doppelte Erstausgaben aus den 80ern, 90ern und 2000ern da... wenn Du was brauchst...


----------



## HPWiener (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Alex am 13.01.2009 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 13.01.2009 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi
Hab mir gerade deine Post durchgelesen und wollte mal fragen ob du Spiele verkaufst.
Suche vorrallem noch Spiele für meine Sammlung,aus den 80er und 90er Jahre.

MFG HPW


----------



## Huskyboy (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

apropos

ich such tatsächlich 2 dinge

in der PCGames erstausgabe wurd ein titel namens multiplayer soccer manager von D&H Games getestet

das teil ist als PC version nirgends aufzutreiben, die amigaversion schon, hat die jemand von euch als PC Version und kann bestätigen das es die gibt

Dazu noch die DR Floyd Desktop Toys von Microprose

Napoleonics ist genau so ein fall, Amigaversion ja, PC Version, nie gesehen

Skat2010 gibts noch, *Check Check* weiss ich auch nicht vorher ich das bekommen soll, *PC Skat 3.0, megamtion, 1990 - Das Spiel zum Superwahljahr,* und *F1 world Grand prix *von domark, sowie *Infinity One *such ich auch noch


----------



## Early (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*



			
				Mothman am 13.01.2009 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 13.01.2009 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, gerade damals war es IMHO so richtig freakig. Eben weil damals noch nicht jeder gezockt hat sondern nur so 20 bis 30 Prozent. Das war schon witzig damals - der Rest hatte ja noch nicht einmal einen PC zu Hause stehen.


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (14. August 2009)

*AW: Bildergalerie - PC Games: Legendäre Spieleverpackung aus dem PC Games-Archiv*

So ich hab mir mal erlaubt meine Sammlerstücke zu fotografieren.

Von Bridge Commander gibt es weltweit nur 5000 Stück ... und an Quake 2 arbeite ich noch   
Und nein Postal2 ist nicht beschlagnamt !!!

Viel Spass mit den Pics


----------

